# Wholesale blank t-shirts in mexico???



## KarenGarcia

Hi, I'm thinking about starting a new company down in Mexico where I'll be selling my T-shirts and garments with my designs on them, the problem is I can't find any wholesale distributor that will ship them to Mexico.
Any suggestion? 
And do you know why is it so hard to find a nice, reliable company that ships there? I've been looking for quite some time and none of the companies I like offer shipping to Mexico. Why do you think that is?
Thanks in advance for any advice!
Karen.


----------



## Rodney

Hi Karen, one of the biggest ones that I know if is M and O Knits. They are actually based out of mexico (I think). 

hey have some really nice t-shirts at good prices. Their style 5500 is one of my favorite ringspun tees.


----------



## KarenGarcia

Hi Rodney, I went to this site and it's great! Thank you so much! do you know by any chance where can I get the plastisol prints in Mexico also? If not that's fine. This information you gave me is good enough to make my day 
Thanks again,
Karen.


----------



## Rodney

KarenGarcia said:


> Hi Rodney, I went to this site and it's great! Thank you so much! do you know by any chance where can I get the plastisol prints in Mexico also? If not that's fine. This information you gave me is good enough to make my day
> Thanks again,
> Karen.


The one other member I can think of off the top of my head who is in also Mexico who uses plastisol transfers orders from the US or Canada. Places like F & M Expressions, SEMO Prints, etc.

I don't know of any places in Mexico that do them. You may want to try starting a new thread with that as the title just in case people with the answer miss your question in the middle of a thread about blank t-shirts


----------



## KarenGarcia

Thanks again! I just did. Let's see if I'm lucky and get a good answer like the one you gave me


----------



## Solmu

I know some of Gildan's manufacturing is done in Mexico. It would be crazy if they didn't sell some of that product direct into the Mexican market. I can't say I'd be surprised if they are crazy though


----------



## jock

*Re:Can anyone reccomend an australian supplier for childrens blanks?*

Hi
I am new to the t shirt game and have been using a u.s supplier for my blanks which i am very happy with. Unfortunately the Australian dollar has plumetted to 61 cents recently and is really making it difficult. I understand you should factor in a buffer to your price but it is a large drop from 98 cents to 61 cents. I hear it may drop even lower. I have been looking at a few wholesalers in aus but haven't found anyone with a variety of styles. l'm looking for a ringer and a 3/4 sleeve raglan. If anyone can give me a lead i would appreciate it.


----------



## binki

AAA has a plant in mexico


----------

